# Returning user



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*





















snaries2001 .*

*NEW CLASSIFIED USER REQUIREMENTS*
Staff has been discussing some new requirements for our classified section. Please remember, as always, use of the classifieds is at the user's own risk.
On October 19th, 2015 Archery Talk will implement some new classified user requirements. 
First, a new user will have to wait two weeks before they will be able to start a classified ad. 
Second, a user must have at least 20 posts prior to starting a classified ad. This will go for all users, if you have been a user for two years and have 10 posts, you will not be allowed to start a classified thread until your post count is 20. 

*AT Administration*

Further Classified requirements.
*Classified Forum Visibility*
Due to the ever increasing persistence of scammers perpetrating our classifieds sections and trying to cheat hard working archers out of their money, we are now restricting the classifieds a little more. You will now not be able to access the classifieds forums at all until you have been a member for at least two weeks and have a minimum of 20 posts (the same criteria we limited to starting a new classy thread originally). 

We apologize for the further access restrictions, but... we are trying to do as much as we reasonably can to protect those members who trade there legitimately, which is the vast majority of all of you.

*The management*


----------



## ckizzire (Aug 13, 2012)

Same story here. I haven't been on here for years and got on to look for a bow to purchase and got hit with the 20 posts rule. Like you said, i'm sure there is a good reason, but it's pretty inconvenient


----------



## mmoorehead2 (Nov 6, 2019)

ckizzire said:


> Same story here. I haven't been on here for years and got on to look for a bow to purchase and got hit with the 20 posts rule. Like you said, i'm sure there is a good reason, but it's pretty inconvenient


Super annoying, but get it.


----------



## 3dArcher11 (Dec 24, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## 3-Blade (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome back....getting more involved here myself after lurking for awhile


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## sehuang (Nov 19, 2019)

Yeah, I was pretty surprised seeing that the rule applied for accessing the classifieds the first time I got here, but now I guess it makes sense. It's unfortunate that things have gotten bad enough that there had to be access restrictions on it.


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## djohn1955 (Nov 15, 2012)

Same here. Looking to pick up an old recurve about 30 pounds because my only bow is rated 55# @ 28”. Way to much bow for practicing form.


----------



## TrailblazerCIED (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## mudboatmafia (Mar 23, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Paynes Outdoors (Aug 30, 2021)

Okay , I was running into the same problem. It’s been a while since I’ve been on here maybe since 2017 . Good to know


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome back from PSU state college pa


----------



## Paynes Outdoors (Aug 30, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome back from PSU state college pa


Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## GABowHunter65 (Aug 31, 2021)

snaries2001 said:


> It's been a minute since I've been active on AT. My old username was no longer valid and now you apparently need 20 posts to view bows for sale. I could understand if you were not permitted to post items for sale with a new account, but to not be able to view items for sale. I'm sure there is a valid reason for this but someone needs to fill me in. Anyway...glad to be back.


Welcome back!


----------



## GABowHunter65 (Aug 31, 2021)

Paynes Outdoors said:


> Thank you I appreciate it


Welcome back!


----------



## GABowHunter65 (Aug 31, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome back from PSU state college pa


Welcome back!


----------



## cvcstock (Mar 19, 2014)

Ran into the same thing myself. Anxious to access the classifies to start outfitting a new bow. Best wishes


----------



## jmiller42 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been a member since 2012 but have been away for a few years and just reset my password a few days ago. I have the use your confirmation email message so I can post again but I never get the email even after hitting the resend email link on multiple occasions. I have not been able to have any interaction because I keep getting this message/alarm on any page I ago to.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

jmiller42 said:


> I have been a member since 2012 but have been away for a few years and just reset my password a few days ago. I have the use your confirmation email message so I can post again but I never get the email even after hitting the resend email link on multiple occasions. I have not been able to have any interaction because I keep getting this message/alarm on any page I ago to.


 Have you checked your Spam folder or junk mail folder?
Welcome to AT from NE 👋


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

snaries2001 said:


> It's been a minute since I've been active on AT. My old username was no longer valid and now you apparently need 20 posts to view bows for sale. I could understand if you were not permitted to post items for sale with a new account, but to not be able to view items for sale. I'm sure there is a valid reason for this but someone needs to fill me in. Anyway...glad to be back.





ckizzire said:


> Same story here. I haven't been on here for years and got on to look for a bow to purchase and got hit with the 20 posts rule. Like you said, i'm sure there is a good reason, but it's pretty inconvenient





mmoorehead2 said:


> Super annoying, but get it.





3dArcher11 said:


> Welcome back!





sehuang said:


> Yeah, I was pretty surprised seeing that the rule applied for accessing the classifieds the first time I got here, but now I guess it makes sense. It's unfortunate that things have gotten bad enough that there had to be access restrictions on it.





djohn1955 said:


> Same here. Looking to pick up an old recurve about 30 pounds because my only bow is rated 55# @ 28”. Way to much bow for practicing form.





mudboatmafia said:


> welcome





Paynes Outdoors said:


> Okay , I was running into the same problem. It’s been a while since I’ve been on here maybe since 2017 . Good to know





GABowHunter65 said:


> Welcome back!


Welcome to AT from NE 👋


----------



## jmiller42 (Aug 27, 2012)

H. R. Pearson said:


> Have you checked your Spam folder or junk mail folder?
> Welcome to AT from NE 👋


I did check spam/junk folder 


H. R. Pearson said:


> Have you checked your Spam folder or junk mail folder?
> Welcome to AT from NE 👋


Thank you. I did check my spam/junk folder. Nothing there either.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

jmiller42 said:


> I did check spam/junk folder
> 
> Thank you. I did check my spam/junk folder. Nothing there either.


Hmmmm...I'd tell you to get in touch with VS Admins, but they are as worthless as tits on a boar, and won't help at all. Good luck!


----------



## Mashrake108 (Dec 4, 2020)

You speakin truth.


----------



## JCole80 (Oct 26, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE 🇺🇲🇺🇲


----------



## Jason607 (Oct 21, 2021)

Welcome from NY!


----------



## Michael300 (Oct 28, 2021)

Same boat here just trying to buy a bow but have to go through this first.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Mashrake108 said:


> You speakin truth.





JCole80 said:


> Welcome





Jason607 said:


> Welcome from NY!





Michael300 said:


> Same boat here just trying to buy a bow but have to go through this first.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE 🇺🇲🇺🇲


----------



## Bake117 (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------

